

Apple shareholders would sure like Tim Cook to buy Tesla - cmsmith
http://www.wired.com/2015/03/apple-shareholders-sure-like-tim-cook-buy-tesla/

======
X-Istence
It still surprises me that shareholders still think they know best when it has
been shown time and time again that they have no clue.

If Apple had done what the shareholders wanted in the past, I am pretty sure
the company would no longer exist.

